# Brinly box blade



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

I recently purchased a Brinly box blade, I recieved it today. It barely took any time to put together, maybe 30 min. Then I hooked it to my craftsman 18hp GT. Mind you my expectations were kinda low, but this crazy thing works like a charm. I used it today to smooth out my driveway, I couldn't believe how well it worked resurfacing my gravel and roadbase drive. Needless to say about an hour of ride time and my drive looks great. I can't say enough about this product. It more than surpassed anything I could imagine it doing. In closing, I highly recommend this product to any of you ladies and gents with a sleeve hitch attachment its great!:thumbsup:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the review! I was thinking of something like that for my Gravely since I added the sleeve hitch last year. I too have a gravel drive that I need to maintain and wondered what was the best way to do it. I will have to look at the Brinly again. 

Just curious though, did you get yours via online ordering or from a local retailer? Also how much did it set you back?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*price of box blade*

I bought my box blade off of Ebay. I paid $212.00 but that included shipping. Basically I stole the thing. lol It came new in the box. I guess you could say I found a good steal, I mean deal.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That does sound like a pretty good deal. I haven't really checked out prices locally but I thought it would be around $3-400.

Andy


----------

